# Relocating to Manila



## surya2016 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi friends,
I am from India. I got a job offer in Manila and will be moving there with my family in couple of months. My new office is located at 'Union Bank Plaza' in Ortigas Centre, Pasig City. As I am relocating to a new city and country, I have following questions in my mind. It would be really helpful if you could guide me on this - 
a) Which will be preferred area to stay close to office and school?

b) I have 2 kids (12 yr and 6 yr old). Which would be a preferred school (I plan to stay close to office).
c) Any recommendation to find the renal property portal?
d) What will be approximate monthly expenses that would incur in Manila? The monthly budget I considered is (Peso) - Rental 20K, Utilities 3K, Grocery 10K, Internet and phone 2K, travel 5K, other 5K. 
School expenses I considered in this area as 100K peso per annum per kid.
Are these cost assumption correct?

e) When do school academic year starts? Any idea about the process of admission?
f) My wife would also like to work there (part time job : 3-4 hours per day). What would be your recommendation?
g) Any Indians stay in this area?
g) Any other suggestions/recommendations are always welcome.

Thanks in advance.
Regards, Surya


----------



## bhagyalaxmi (Nov 1, 2016)

**

Hello Surya

I am an Indian living in Manila and I have a suggestion to make..
I think it is better for you to stay in Manila for a period of time alone before you bring your family in..

To answer your questions :
1)School : The International schools are a bit more expensive than what you have planned for. (double that )
There are local schools too but I know that most Indian Expats have preferred to send their kids out to international schools. (I can get more info for you if you like)

2)Living : Your rent budget is a bit tricky.. 20000 Per month can get you a two bedroom condo in a place like Mandaluyong which is NOT near Pasig.
Travel time s*cks. There are huge traffic jams and expect to be caught in one all the time. (average : 1 hr for about 5/8 KM) 
Local Transport: There are grab cabs/MRT-LRT /Buses and Jeepneys. 

3) Food expenses are realistic. BUT note that indian groceries are not easily available (not like in india where you can get them anywhere in a 5 min walk- this includes lentils and flour)- only veg you have easy access to (reasonably priced) are tomatoes and potatoes.  cauliflower will sometimes set you back 380Peso per KG. (not kidding)

4)Work: If your wife is a 9G dependent, she cannot work (to the best of my knowledge)

You will find fellow Indians in Makati, BGC, Ortigas, Mandauyong .. 

Trust me .. it is far better to get oriented first. You will find that you would have all the information you require and be prepared for your family's arrival.

look up groups on FB - there are groups like Indians in manila/ Indian Expats in Manila/ Telugu people in Manila.. you can introduce yourself to a few people and get a better feedback.
Good luck.

PS: Philippines is an amazing place. Once you get over the initial few months you will find that its an amazing country to live in


----------



## surya2016 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Thanks *

Thank you so much bhagyalaxmi for detailed insight. It is very helpful. I would certainly explore fb groups as well. It would be of great help if you could provide more info on school recommendations. (good and reasonable schools). I am planning to join new organization in January, so I guess initially I could spend some time to explore and settle down. As you mentioned, I am planning to bring family after couple of months or so (preferably new academic year of school). Can you please let me know as to when the academic year starts in Manila? 
Again thanks for your help.

Regards,
Surya.









bhagyalaxmi said:


> Hello Surya
> 
> I am an Indian living in Manila and I have a suggestion to make..
> I think it is better for you to stay in Manila for a period of time alone before you bring your family in..
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The school year starts in June


----------



## surya2016 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you so much Gary. Appreciate your help.


----------

